# Anyone starting a cycle at GRI soon?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm going for my pro-stap on 21st July with my first scan on 9th August (god it's scary now it's so close!!) and just wondered if anyone else was starting at the same time?

It's our first cycle so I'm ever so slightly nervous!! ;-)

S x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Will be soon but not quite yet, have my review appt on 1st Aug so hope to start Sept/Oct
You wil be fine don't worry.

What appointment times did you opt for? Normally if they are later appts they are running a bit late so be prepared for a wait, if you are a morning one they are usually bang on or about 15 mins wait xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightning said:



> Will be soon but not quite yet, have my review appt on 1st Aug so hope to start Sept/Oct
> You wil be fine don't worry.
> 
> What appointment times did you opt for? Normally if they are later appts they are running a bit late so be prepared for a wait, if you are a morning one they are usually bang on or about 15 mins wait xx


The pro-stap one is 9.30 on a Saturday and the scan one is 9.20 on a Thursday. I work in another Glasgow hospital, so it's not too bad because I can hop on the sample minibus to get back to work when I'm done  Annoying thing is I worked at GRI until 4 years ago when we moved, otherwise I would have been 2 mintues from the Walton and was actually on the top floor of the building the ACS suite is in.

S x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahh cool.

I had all my appointments at 8.15am which was the earliest appointment so was up very early to get there from Stirling in time lol

Aww bummer! Great that you can do that though, very handy!

xx


----------



## Alex30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi I have got my pro strap aug and first scan sept. So I am a couple of weeks behind. I have the first appt 8.15 so I can go back to work. X


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Hiya!  What time do the GRI do their earliest and latest appointments?  I am starting a new job and I would like to discuss appointments the next time im in the hospital.  Dont want to annoy my new boss with appointments if I can avoid it!


----------

